# Casting into the wind



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

talk about a challenge....here in Florida we have the never ending east winds all winter...so...we are casting into the wind and Its a real bitch to get any kind of distance....Last trip on the beach a week ago, I had two blow ups....I don't know, I guess there is not much you can do about it...maybe switch to a spinner....I do have a clip down rig..have to give that a try....You just can't push the rod....anybody have any tips....maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BPReeds said:


> talk about a challenge....here in Florida we have the never ending east winds all winter...so...we are casting into the wind and Its a real bitch to get any kind of distance....Last trip on the beach a week ago, I had two blow ups....I don't know, I guess there is not much you can do about it...maybe switch to a spinner....I do have a clip down rig..have to give that a try....You just can't push the rod....anybody have any tips....maybe I'm missing something


Get a great reel and great rod, if you want great results, 

Use an aerodynamic sinker, if there is little wave or current conditions use a Bank sinker or a completion sinker, little more wave and current use a Sputnik

Hover your thumb over your spool so you can immediately slow it down if it starts to over-fluff, it becomes somewhat automatic over time, it is called by some an educated thumb, (I call it practice)

Be really smooth with no slop in your drop, make sure the rod is loaded before you apply power

Use aerodynamic baits, smaller baits fly better, on the OBX we trim our baits to fly better

Do not overload your reel spool with line, leave at least 1/8" or even 1/4" until you stop blowing up.

Make sure have a reel with adjustments, tighten them up and experiment with loosening them on successive casts until you start creating too much fluff

Use the same drop time after time and strive for the same timing and delivery

Practice cast 40,000 times and you should be good to go.

Be sober, believe me this really does help a lot with timing

That's the limit of my advice, and I still blow up especially after a few:beer: when my drop starts getting longer with ever can


----------



## NavyJason (Nov 5, 2015)

I have only been surf fishing a few years now, but try the Brighton or Unitech cast. The cast is super smooth, key to avoiding blowups. Fished all of Sept/Oct throwing into lots of serious wind here in VA with no birdnests. I have less blow ups than the hard core hatteras casters that have been doing it forever.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks...I broke a rod tip with the brighten, that is a powerful tip bender....good advice...it is weird, you cast 6 or 7 times and its ok, then, bam....something goes wrong....I think you get small loops over time and don't realize it and then you give a good push and you have a blow up......I agree, a smooth cast is important....


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

if you have mags, turn them up. If you have blocks, adjust them. FYI Brighton aka beach cast. Basics for learning the hatteras or pendulum.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah....good point....


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Focus on developing a good ground cast , if you want a top flight reel to cast into a headwind look at the Penn Squall 15 . First choice for me . 

Here are a few videos . 











Take things slow with Mags set on 7 to 10 when the wind is really pushing into you face. Hope this helps:fishing:


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Aim for a flat, line drive style cast. The higher your cast the more wind bow, the more drag, the more chance of a blow up.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

switch to a long distance spinning reel with braid......bye bye blow ups.....hello distance


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

If your reel has a mag be sure to take a look at the adjustment knob before your next cast to make sure it has not moved. Sometimes my left hand will unknowingly move my mag adjustment knob, (to a lighter setting). Next cast I got problems, 

If throwing into the wind I set my mag about 50% all depending on the wind, time and fishing you will learn where you like your settings. 

Stronger the wind in your face = more mag.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

BPReeds said:


> talk about a challenge....here in Florida we have the never ending east winds all winter...so...we are casting into the wind and Its a real bitch to get any kind of distance....Last trip on the beach a week ago, I had two blow ups....I don't know, I guess there is not much you can do about it...maybe switch to a spinner....I do have a clip down rig..have to give that a try....You just can't push the rod....anybody have any tips....maybe I'm missing something


 On the West Coast you don't need to cast long distance. Most of the fish are along the beach no more then 15 feet from shore. I fished the beaches in Venice FL. for years when I lived there. Are you talking about the East coast, or the West Coast? West coast you will need a long cast for pompano. West Coast for beach fishing all you need is a good 7' rod and a good reel with 10 to 15 Lb. line like Power Pro and a 20 Lb. leader. No need to cast way out. IMHO.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

You must be on the West Coast, because you said the east wind is bad for you. If you were on the East Coast the east wind would be good for beach fishing.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

andypat said:


> You must be on the West Coast, because you said the east wind is bad for you. If you were on the East Coast the east wind would be good for beach fishing.


Nope, he's on the East Coast . . . East Wind is good for Fishing, but bad for distance . . . West Wind is lousy for Fishing, but great for distance . . . LOL !!!


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Lots of great tips! Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> Nope, he's on the East Coast . . . East Wind is good for Fishing, but bad for distance . . . West Wind is lousy for Fishing, but great for distance . . . LOL !!!


 Yes, I think that is what I said. East win good for beach fishing on the West Coast.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Does anyone do a low trajectory cast for into the wind work? I have a sidearm I developed pier fishing 50 years ago, and it still works well for casting into a blow .We get a lot of those in Eastern N.C. and Va..
Basically, it is the same cast you see the bass pros do, except with a heaver and 8nbait. The overhead MAY be better into the wind, but I like the idea of casting under the wind, which is likely a falacy, but let an old man dream....

BA


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I will side arm cast when the wind is dead on, kinda a natural thing for me to keep the cast down a bit. Might also put away the 12ft and go with a shorter stick


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

All of the above tips are good. Also consider increasing the sinker weight and lightening/streamlining the bait. 

Best of luck.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

wait a minute....the east winds here on the east coast are not good for beach fishing at all...The seas will be dirty, unless catfish and sharks are your target....No, you need calm seas, north and south winds are good.....so far we have not fished a day in December and only had a few days in November, some areas north and south of me are a little better, water quality wise....most pompano caught around my area are on west wind days ( the few we get in the winter)....they can be at a distance or in close...you never know....our best fishing is early spring( usually)...this El-Nino year could be different.......that's when we get more north/south and west wind days and cleaner water.................


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

You are right about the gulf coast you could even use a 2500. Sometimes theres nothing you can do


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Smaller clipped down baits,heavier sinker and a low trajectory cast are the way to get more distance.
The pulley rig is the alltime favourite in the uk.
With an impact shield or without depending on what kind of sinker you use.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

It is difficult to get distance when casting directly into the wind, but also when a hard wind blows in from the side. As mentioned, aiming lower might help because it reduces the wind resistance on the line. Less line out = less resistance.

Also, as mentioned, a clipped down rig helps to reduce the wind resistance. I make several varieties, but the clipped down Paternoster style is my favorite because it seems to catch more fish. I posted up a thread on the Morticians Rig and describe it there. Many days I have managed to reach out past the dirty water and catch pomps. At distance, currents are less as well and that seems to help. I heard that currently the water is brown and full of weeds. 

As far as blowing up, it is easier to do by casting into the wind. Your normal spool speed is actually sped up on you by the wind working to strip line from the reel. My guess would be to slow the reel down if you expect to have Easterly winds.

I have been enjoying my spinners this year.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah, did it again before the east winds moved in and ended the short fishing window....We had clean water a good day, started hitting the pomps and I tried for some distance, pushed it to hard and that was it...birdnest...the worse I've had....complete respool job necessary....anyway...always carry a backup reel....I guess it just happens....you really have to go easy with the conventionals until you get a feel for the wind conditions.....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good advice in this thread. 

Lower your aim point to keep the cast low. I normally teach a nice high trajectory but into a stout headwind it is best to keep it low. Think line drive not pop up.

Smooth application of power. Get the sinker moving before you try to crush it. Think "in slow - out fast".

More weight and a trimmed bait.

SLOW DOWN the reel. A fast reel is death into the wind. Mags at full if you have mags, brake blocks installed, thicker oil in the bearings and drop line level down. On some reels you can increase the tension on the end caps. Don't do this on ultra cast style reels (abu 55-6500, Akios, 55-65 and others). Basically, if the bearings are in the spool and not the end caps then don't use tension for braking. it will shorten bearing life. 

I know this is stating the obvious but you must slow the reel down enough to balance the spool speed with the quickly decelerating payload speed. if you don't, it will be a long day picking.....

Tommy


----------



## Bob Kelim (Sep 18, 2013)

Tommy said:


> Good advice in this thread.
> 
> Lower your aim point to keep the cast low. I normally teach a nice high trajectory but into a stout headwind it is best to keep it low. Think line drive not pop up.
> 
> ...


Pack a spare reel, a sharp knife and a 1/4 pound spool of line, just in case things go really South.


----------

